

Show HN: My Faceted Search Interface for Twitter - http://tweetsvu.com - mistrQ

For my final year project of my CS degree, I'm building a Faceted Search interface for Twitter. Essentially it will allow facets to be used to filter the results that are returned from a search on Twitter.<p>My initial prototype can be seen at: http://tweetsvu.com<p>The graphs are interactive and the temporal graph in particular allows filtering of the results by time range.<p>I'm using Python and the Flask framework, with Twitter Boostrap for the styling, and Google Chart Tools for the graphs. It is hosted at Epio. The implementation is currently fairly slow because of requests to other APIs (Twitter Sentiment), however it's a starting point.<p>At this stage I would appreciate any feedback (good or bad). Though please do appreciate that this is a very early prototype to gain some traction.
======
mistrQ
Clickable link: <http://tweetsvu.com>

